# Suggestion for new meat category



## brianj517 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Jeff,

Let me begin by saying that this forum is absolutely one of the best I've seen! The wealth of information available here and the obvious comraderie shared between members can only be described as truly inspirational.

Just a suggestion here. I would like to see a separate category in the meat category for Lamb. In some parts of the world, lamb/mutton is the main staple in barbecue and certainly makes for a delicious alternative when looking for something a little "off the beaten path," as many of we self described Q connoseurs are prone to do.

I personally have not tried lamb in the smoker yet, but have enjoyed many a chop, steak, or kebob seared on a hot grill. It is a wonderfully flavorful kind of meat that seems perfectly suited to the smoker when using larger cuts, like a bone in leg roast, for instance.

I'll just bet that there are a few of our friends out there in cyberspace who have tried this and could offer some insight as to cooking times and temps, as well as some very tasty recipe ideas. I intend to do some experimenting in the coming weeks and will gladly post my resuts as I go.

Thanks again for taking the time to develop this forum. :D 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 22, 2005)

That's a great idea.. I will get it added right away! :)


----------

